# Wilsons Creek National Battlefield



## cleverhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

New Here. Has anyone hunted wilsons creek before?? I just called there and she said you are allowed to hunt the forest. 1 gal limit on mushrooms and berries per person. It cost $5 to enter the park since it's a national park.


----------

